# Endometrial scratch



## KateBrian (May 7, 2013)

Have you tried endometrial scratch as part of your fertility treatment? Would you be willing to talk to me about it for a magazine article? It can be done anonymously if you would prefer that.  If you'd like to know more about it before deciding whether you'd want to go ahead, you can email me at [email protected]
Thank you!


----------

